# Anyone have a natural FET success story - desperately need some hope



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi All,

My medicated FET cycle was cancelled yesterday due to poor lining thickness and I'm so upset   One of the nurses has suggested I try a natural FET next month as my lining on a natural cycle a couple of months ago (checked as part of a clinical trial) was good. Does anyone know how the success rates of medicated vs natural FET compare? Anyone have any success stories with natural? I just desperately need some hope?

Thanks for "listening"  

Love Pinot xx


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

hi pinot

Im in the same position as you and hoping for some positive stories.  I have read here about 2 women who were breastfeeding and so werent taking drugs , and who got BFP.  So it is possible

But Im hoping to hear more !


----------



## alex32 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I asked a similar question a few weeks ago and got a couple of positive answers:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195420.0

Best of luck to you both. I'm hoping to do unmedicated FET at the end of the summer so it looks like we're all in the same boat x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

My clinic have a very simillar success rate for medicated/unmedicated FET cycles - I had unmedicated FET and as you can see from my ticker, I am 8 months pregnant.  Wishing you all the luck in the world   

x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

When I was preparing for my last unmedicated FET they told me that unmedicated was preferable. Our cycle was cancelled as neither of our embies survived the thaw   x


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Two years ago my ET was put on hold as my womb lining was also very thin. The plan was to start drugs a few months later and then have a FET. I asked to be scanned/monitered for the next couple of months, without any drugs in my system, low and behold two months later my womb lining was better (doctor told me I am never going to have very thick lining!). We went ahead with ET on a natural basis (2 embies trf'd) and now have our precious little princess who has just turned 1! Two embryos did initially implant but sadly I miscarried one. They were graded 2/3 so it just shows you miracles do happen. We are about to start a natural FET in October - clinic mentioned medicated but I want to do natural again. I think everyones bodies are different - if your lining was better naturally then I would seriously consider this option. I've not been advised that medicated is more successful but I may be wrong. I have everthing crossed for you xx


----------



## lostintranslation (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi there
I'm no expert but am hoping to do a natural FET within the next week or so (or when my hormones start behaving themselves)!!! I have been told: if you can do a natural FET then better to do that than a medicated one. Why? Because the conditions are optimal and you are going in there without all the drugs and artificial stimulation which is obviously more 'natural'. Although FET's do have a lower success rate than fresh transfers, the thing the DO have in their favor is that you can have the transfer in a much more relaxed, unmedicated (of doing a natural cycle), and non surgical (meaning you haven't just had egg retrieval) environment, which surely had to count for something.

Best of luck, I hope you are successful very soon, Penny x


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi girls....all very interesting stuff and I've been googling like mad   It seems that there is very little difference in the outcome of the unmedicated versus medicated statistically from what I can find. As this is my first FET ever (after 2 failed cycles of ICSI) I really wanted drugs, drugs and more drugs and was gutted when my clinic told me I wouldn't even get pessaries ( I know....the fact that I was gutted that I wouldn't be shoving something up my ar*e twice a day did leave me a little concerned about my mental state  !!!!) but then I found some research that shows that if you are lucky and FET works, your body naturally produces the pregnancy hormones that would encourage your embie to embed and stick. For me the jury is still out....I'm not holding out much hope but I am happy now that I will be doing an unmedicated cycle as it has been stress and worry free (except when my clearblue ovulation kit packed up on me while I was abroad yesterday  ) and I am popping aspirin as my nurse said it wouldn't so any harm so feel like at least I'm taking some 'drugs'!!!
Good luck to everyone. nvb xxxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

hello all - this is a bit of an old thread but hopefully this is still useful. I had medicated FET in August and unmedicated in September. The natural cycle worked. I know it's anecdotal but I would be positive about natural FET for anyone who's cycle is reasonably well regulated and doesn't need the extra help that the drugs would provide.
Zx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

I am expecting twins in 3 weeks from natural FET. After all else failing I thought ' Oh no way my body will never do this on it's own when it can't manage it with all that help'. But when I got  my head round it I felt very lucky to be able to try for a natural as so many ladies wouldn't be able to. 
The day of my FET I went into the clinic feeling fit, healthy, positive and it just all felt right. My body felt clean and my own.
Don't give up on your body IT CAN DO IT and WILL DO IT. I read about lots of ladies that had tried for so long and the only thing left to try was natural. It seamed a crazy thing to do and it worked.
Get yourself feeling great and positive and good luck.

    
Ernie


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

thank you everyone for your replies..... youe all given me much needed hope.... and thats such a big part of this whole process

thank you all so much


----------

